
Ask HN: I just struck out on my own as a consultant. What do I need to know? - acconrad
As the title says, I just took the big leap of working on my own as a self-employed freelance developer. It has been one of my dreams for a long time, and I finally got the urge by accepting a 1 year contract engagement.<p>Fiduciary and legal considerations have already been considered (C-Corps&#x2F;LLCs, health insurance via my wife, quarterly taxes via accountant).<p>I just want to know all the more subtle things they don&#x27;t tell you about going freelance when you start out. Like for example, my first job on my own is a relatively safe subcontractor role, but most engagements are much shorter and riskier. How soon before my contract ends should I begin lining up other work?<p>What about marketing myself? I know consulting firms generally only work 4 out of 5 days a week for their clients , how should I spend that 5th day?<p>Any other suggestions would be great. This is both an exciting and terrifying time for me, and even though the contract is signed, I am freaking out a little bit.
======
allwein
Are you working from home or from an office? If working from home, here's a
humorous take on some issues:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co_DNpTMKXk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co_DNpTMKXk)

Seriously though, one of the key things is to maintain focus and working
standards, but get out of the house at least once a day (take a walk), talk to
somebody in person, and be mindful of the clock. One of the biggest problems I
faced was just working too much.

------
siquick
5th day - business development.

This is where most freelancers go wrong, they just expect clients to come to
them. This will come over time with referrals but as you're just starting you
need to spend a decent amount of times finding customers.

------
JSeymourATL
> What about marketing myself?

Alan Weiss has some brilliant advice on this subject. See Chapter 6: If you
don't blow your own horn, there is no music. >
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/260218.Million_Dollar_Co...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/260218.Million_Dollar_Consulting)

------
shortoncash
I'm in a search cycle currently myself. I got involved with a startup that
would periodically get funding, charged decent rates, but when one funding
round didn't go through, I had to kick off a sales and marketing cycle.

How'd you line up the first gig yourself? I had a referral from someone else.

------
tixocloud
Invest time into building relationships. Even if you have a steady stream of
work already, you'll want to have connections in the pipeline for when things
dry up.

------
ak39
Congratulations!

Now please get a second contract with a different client. Avoid working on a
single client's work at any given time.

